
How Much Money Top Chess Players Earn in Prizes - jonbaer
https://worldchess.com/news/898
======
gmiller123456
The gap gets worse when you consider endorsements. The gap between the men's
#1 and anyone else is enormous, so much so that the rest don't really factor
in at all.

